# Husband is a habitual liar and cheater...do I stay or do I go?



## kmares (Oct 24, 2012)

I got married at 18 and am now 25...my husband cheated on me with a friend very early on in our relationship and over the passed 8 years I have caught him several times talking to other women (in more than a friendly manner) and trying to pursue other women by asking for their phone numbers....He lies constantly even about the smallest things...I recently found a picture in his email of another girl in her bra and underwear which he denied knowing how it got there even though I knew he knew...and a few weeks later found text messages from what I believed was the same girl....he denied and denied it was her for days until I finally got him to confess...on top of finding out about his most recent infidelity a few weeks prior I had learned I was pregnant (we had been trying for the passed 6 years with no success) but the pregnancy was ectopic and I ended up having to have emergency surgery and have my left fallopian tube removed...so not only am I dealing with emotional heartache of having my husband cheat I am dealing with physical pain and the pain of losing a child I have been praying for for years...we have not had the healthiest marriage...we both drink too much, have been emotionally, verbally, mentally and at times physically abusive to each other on many occasions...I am willing to do whatever is necessary to try and save my marriage...he says he is too but I don't know whether or not I can believe him since he has such an issue with lying...I think he has a lot of psychological issues going on that he doesn't even realize and he's agreed to seek help to try and work through them...I'm just having doubts that our marriage is even salvageable because I don't know if he'll ever be able to change...I love him more than anything and don't want to ever be without him...I'm just looking for peoples thoughts, advice, similar experiences on the situation since I feel like I have no where to turn...please Help


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't need to read at all

Subject says Habitual Liar and Cheater

answer is GO


----------



## Airbus (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, just go, or risk reconciling and being here ten years from now, repeating the same story over and over and over again.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

run forest run


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> Don't need to read at all
> 
> Subject says Habitual Liar and Cheater
> 
> answer is GO


100% Agree.....go....dont look back








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

You are only 25....you have a whole lifetime ahead of you. Do you want to continue to spend it with heartbreak? I say divorce him and find someone that treats you with respect. You have no children and your husband sounds like a complete asshat.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wouldn't go anywhere. I would kick his horny ass OUT and change the locks.


----------



## BadAdvice (Oct 24, 2012)

I dunno guys, I think you should stick it out.
Stay with him, listen to him. I don't think he will do this again.


----------



## kmares (Oct 24, 2012)

You're all probably right but I feel like I can't give up on him until I've exhausted all options of trying to fix what's broken...I know deep down he's a good person and I want to try and bring that out of him but this is definitely the last straw...if he can't make the necessary changes and get the help he needs I can't continue with him


----------



## BadAdvice (Oct 24, 2012)

kmares said:


> You're all probably right but I feel like I can't give up on him until I've exhausted all options of trying to fix what's broken...I know deep down he's a good person and I want to try and bring that out of him but this is definitely the last straw...if he can't make the necessary changes and get the help he needs I can't continue with him


:iagree:


----------

